# How does everyone deal with the cigar bands not staying put!



## lioness (Jul 10, 2011)

I do my normal packaging with the cigar band of paper and seal the back with a clear circle sticker. I then place my front label and then the back label for the ingredients. I always wait the full six week cure for them before I do the put the bands on so they are tight but the bands always seem to slip a bit. Its not a big deal I guess but I want things perfect. What are other people doing with this issue? I just don' want to add a string or something on it....I could just use a label on its own but I like doing the band of color...


----------



## Relle (Jul 11, 2011)

That is what is happening with mine, I just reposition and tape down again, a pain I know but not sure what else to do.


----------



## debbism (Oct 5, 2011)

Just thought I'd revive this thread since i had the same issue.  I thought of using the stretch loops but wasn't too fond of the metallic colors or the bow OR the fact that they are bulky.

So we eventually found CLEAR rubber bands from Aero Rubber which are AMAZING.  They sent me samples to make sure they were the right size and width and since they stretch a LOT, they keep enough tension to deal with the shrinkage and the bands stay put.

AND they are crystal clear and FLAT so they won't take away from your packaging.  

http://www.aerorubber.com/custom.htm


----------



## lioness (Oct 5, 2011)

I actually had to finally put a shrink band the opposite direction to covers the top and bottom. I made sense for me as it keeps them cleaner for transporting to shows and for customer handling....I will take a pic soon and post it...


----------



## debbism (Oct 5, 2011)

lioness said:
			
		

> I actually had to finally put a shrink band the opposite direction to covers the top and bottom. I made sense for me as it keeps them cleaner for transporting to shows and for customer handling....I will take a pic soon and post it...



Please do post a pic...that sounds like a brilliant idea.  Am thinking of doing a fall/winter show and was worried about the handling issue


----------



## ikindred (Oct 5, 2011)

I use a cigar band as well and I use a glue stick to seal it together and then before I send them out, I shrink wrap them so that the ends are still exposed.


----------



## Harlow (Oct 5, 2011)

Try double sided tape.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 5, 2011)

Ahhhhhh!  I was looking for clear rubber bands for something not soap related. lol.


----------

